# US expat just arrived, looking for clubs and ways to make friends.



## Expat-Eli (Oct 11, 2021)

My family and I were just relocated to the Alabang area and I am looking for friends / ways to connect. I understand we are still under Alert level 4 restrictions as of this posting, but hoping to build a network to reach out to as I have questions. 

Can you all recommend any clubs / regular events that I might be able to attend? Seems like things are mostly still shut down, but surely there are some things spinning back up?

Addtional info: I'm an American in my early 30s, here for work. Wife and 2 daughters (both under 5) are here with me.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

You have a network to ask questions in this forum allready 

Much are asked and answered allready and can be found my checking old topics, but you can ask allready asked questions too  They will probably be anwered again, although I have started writing less detailed answers mysel if I have answered it several times allready.


----------



## Expat-Eli (Oct 11, 2021)

Lunkan said:


> You have a network to ask questions in this forum allready
> 
> Much are asked and answered allready and can be found my checking old topics, but you can ask allready asked questions too  They will probably be anwered again, although I have started writing less detailed answers mysel if I have answered it several times allready.


Thank you, and that's totally fair! I have seen a few similar questions asked about clubs / meetups, but since Covid is changing the landscape rather quickly, I wondered if anything had changed recently.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Clubs? Many foreigners/expats from Manila are going to Angeles City (1 hour away) right now because clubs are shut down/restricted getting raided in the Manila area. Example;

Foreigners among 97 arrested partying in two Pasay KTV bars
SOURCE: Foreigners among 97 arrested partying in two Pasay KTV bars

Go to youtube, search angeles city nightlife. I go there frequently, liquor ban was lifted Oct 2, 2021. Many clubs are open right now, many foreigners there to meet. Leave the family at home.


----------



## Expat-Eli (Oct 11, 2021)

Hey_Joe said:


> Clubs? Many foreigners/expats from Manila are going to Angeles City (1 hour away) right now because clubs are shut down/restricted getting raided in the Manila area. Example;
> 
> Foreigners among 97 arrested partying in two Pasay KTV bars
> SOURCE: Foreigners among 97 arrested partying in two Pasay KTV bars
> ...


Oh, sorry if I mis-represented my question... I don't mean night-life like clubs, or dance clubs, but more organizations to join for networking or making friends.. like an expat's club, or a social club. 

I appreciate the info on Angeles City though, I will keep that in mind when things do open up and I need a night out!


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Expat-Eli said:


> Oh, sorry if I mis-represented my question... I don't mean night-life like clubs, or dance clubs, but more organizations to join for networking or making friends.. like an expat's club, or a social club.
> 
> I appreciate the info on Angeles City though, I will keep that in mind when things do open up and I need a night out!


A good start near you may be The _American Chamber of Commerce_ of the Philippines. 

The American Chamber of Commerce of the Philippines, Inc.

Log into Facebook


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Expat Eli, welcome to the forum and there are groups in Manila and you'll be getting emails from them.

I wish you and your family well.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Expat-Eli said:


> Thank you, and that's totally fair! I have seen a few similar questions asked about clubs / meetups, but since Covid is changing the landscape rather quickly, I wondered if anything had changed recently.


 There were some gatherings before covid, but it was common few came. E g one such try to organice somewhere in Pampanga but I believe it "died" by few were interested to meet in a bar as that was.

Although Manila and Cebu have so many people so there are enough foreigners too if they are allowed to meet.

I GUESS though there are/were UNorganiced meetings in some establishments by having foreigner as OWNER e g one in Puerto Galera, Mindoro. I have forgot name but that owner is a good sourse of information.

I know much  by I check things and ask around mainly among Filipinos though, except when its foreign type problems, but concerning real estate and business I have red the laws and got things researched myself,
while others know more about ffor instance VISA and health care.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I noticed there are multiple expat sites so it seems hard just to address every one on those sites.
I see that if you are in Manila or Cebu there is a food chance of finding people from your home country. Out in the sticks I don't even see any foreigners with covid keeping out tourists. I would love to sit down every so often in person with someone from California and talk. I guess even another American. 
I know we are here just the actual registry that can be accessed. 
If anyone is from the San Francisco Bay Area please message me if you want to talk.
Otherwise, I am new and looking to file for 13A visa in 5 months, sign up for PhilHealth, find a doctor and dentist, and get my driver's license.
I have navigated the banking issues and got that working and transfered into the Knights of Columbus and gotten my covid shots worked out.
I would power through this in the USA but here you have to take it slow and be patient.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> I noticed there are multiple expat sites so it seems hard just to address every one on those sites.
> I see that if you are in Manila or Cebu there is a food chance of finding people from your home country. Out in the sticks I don't even see any foreigners with covid keeping out tourists. I would love to sit down every so often in person with someone from California and talk. I guess even another American.
> I know we are here just the actual registry that can be accessed.
> If anyone is from the San Francisco Bay Area please message me if you want to talk.
> ...


You have 90 days from the time your flight lands to get a driver's license unless that has changed? So hopefully you have some time remaining.

Good idea to get the 13a, you're gonna be asking many questions on this subject so we'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I checked and it seems I have to wait 90 days to apply for the drivers license. I have a guy, that knows someone working there. In the meantime I can use my USA license. 
I will be reaching out on the 13A. I have read a lot and all roads point to Manila or cebu as where I have to go to get it done. I hope the travel restrictions are gone and the government agencies open by 6 months. I Will have my vaccine card by next month so that will make movement easier.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> I checked and it seems I have to wait 90 days to apply for the drivers license. I have a guy, that knows someone working there. In the meantime I can use my USA license.
> I will be reaching out on the 13A. I have read a lot and all roads point to Manila or cebu as where I have to go to get it done. I hope the travel restrictions are gone and the government agencies open by 6 months. I Will have my vaccine card by next month so that will make movement easier.


You can get your licence at any !ocal LTO, you don't need a fixer to scam you


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> I checked and it seems I have to wait 90 days to apply for the drivers license. I have a guy, that knows someone working there. In the meantime I can use my USA license.
> I will be reaching out on the 13A. I have read a lot and all roads point to Manila or cebu as where I have to go to get it done. I hope the travel restrictions are gone and the government agencies open by 6 months. I Will have my vaccine card by next month so that will make movement easier.


Amcan, if you've been here less than 90 days you can get the driver's license today, you'll need to bring your passport, flight ticket, country if origin drivers license.

As far as I can recollect, if you wait until after 90 days then you've reached the deadline and will have problems.

You won't need anyone to help you with this. An in-law helped me get my Driver's license and lol.. his duties ended up being making copies of my passport, passport entry date and stateside driver's license right there at the LTO office. So I ended up paying the In-laws son and his wife I guess to tag along and of course a resurant lunch and dinner meal because it was a morning visit then come back in the evening to get my card so he was there for morale support? 😂 ...Lol.

I also had an interview with the LTO head of office, he reviewed all the documents and when we came back later I got my driver's license stating I was an Indian National, my wife had a big blowout over this because we had already been waiting a long time so an all day event, waited an additional hour to have that changed to the US, there was an Indian National there also trying to get his license.

Things have changed drastically in our region the LTO has come a long ways since 2010. You'll have register online for an appointment, they have you create something like 3 passwords di one you've input all your information when you show up for your appointment you log in there at the LTO and it's much faster, this process elliminates fixer's an annoying money grubbing in-laws.

Here's the online LTO portal for registration. LTO portal


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> You can get your licence at any !ocal LTO, you don't need a fixer to scam you


Wise words from Gary and it's because he's seasoned like many who have been there done that.

Some of this trouble could actually be home grown it's our wives, they are trying to help but it only creates a job for somebody else, and in the end you'll have to do it yourself so a tag along, drag along is no longer necessary.

You don't need any insider's, that's somebody trying to gain a job by some sort of fear tactics = job and money for doing jack squat.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

Ok, thanks I will look at the website. I do not pay for fixers for anything. I have an actual contact that talked to the head of our LTO and he said come closer to the 90 days. I don't care to drive in the big city that much and have family friend for driver that gets me there and helps with translations. it is always easier to have driver to drop me off and find parking in big city. Around my town driving and parking is easy. parking in the cities is like parking in San Francisco, impossible. 
I will say my wife has a big heart for people. She always has pesos in the car to give out and on our walk gives pesos to the less fortunate. She has lived here a long time and it is her nature to share. It is not much to us but makes a difference to them. That us why we are active in the church too. 
The part I don't agree with is tipping for services. She did that even before knowing me. I get a benefit of being with her. it has saved time because people remember her and she gets better service. 
That is the good side. I have seen what happens when someone messes with her family and I am sure I would get deported for being as fierce with people. 
I will read up and follow the rules for my license.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> Ok, thanks I will look at the website. I do not pay for fixers for anything. I have an actual contact that talked to the head of our LTO and he said come closer to the 90 days. I don't care to drive in the big city that much and have family friend for driver that gets me there and helps with translations. it is always easier to have driver to drop me off and find parking in big city. Around my town driving and parking is easy. parking in the cities is like parking in San Francisco, impossible.
> I will say my wife has a big heart for people. She always has pesos in the car to give out and on our walk gives pesos to the less fortunate. She has lived here a long time and it is her nature to share. It is not much to us but makes a difference to them. That us why we are active in the church too.
> The part I don't agree with is tipping for services. She did that even before knowing me. I get a benefit of being with her. it has saved time because people remember her and she gets better service.
> That is the good side. I have seen what happens when someone messes with her family and I am sure I would get deported for being as fierce with people.
> I will read up and follow the rules for my license.


The Driver's License is now good for 10 years but they require a physical or health check up, the LTO would have a list of Doctor's that would perform that function.

I renewed my license last June and so it's good for 5 years.

Thank you for your candor amcan and my wife was similar I met her while stationed on Whidbey Island WA state she also worked full time.

We don't live in a big city and yet it's still a challenge to drive around in the traffic and find parking, heck I have troubles riding my bicycle through the Municipality streets.

You should be able to get all your 13a Visa requirements done in I think you mentioned Cebu, because it's not going to be a one day service sadly.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

VFW worked well for me. But I lived in Subic Bay. I relocated to Subic from quezon city specifically for that reason and more foreigners.


----------

